# Ars Vetus when did it started & ended, what is the difference between it an Ars Nova?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ars Vetus when did it started & ended, what is the difference between it an Ars Nova?*

I would like to know more on ars vetus since it occured during or before ars nova and i dont know the classical composer label ars vetus (except perhaps Alphonso x el Sabio, Thibault de Champagne),this would put ars vetus before ars nova inception, if in fact these two afored mention classical composer
came before ars nova of Philippe de Vitry.

So what is the difference between both ars nova and ars vetus, are there good cd for ars vetus like compilation or something what are the principal notorious or not of this movement?

I feel ignorant about ars vetus, feel lame a bit not to know mutch about this movement in classical this school of classical music , this perticular art-form of ancient lore, please help me discover ars vetus?

You pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on wikipedia ars vetus is another name for ars antiqua, but for me ars vetus seem like early ars nova, not quite like what would come up whit Philippe de Vitry or machaut, but not quite like ars antiqua of: Chabannes ,Abelard ,Reichenau,hildegard of Bingen, this is clearly ars antiqua in my head.*

But what about Thibault de Champagne like i said and Alphonso X el Sabio, i mean there music shown raffinement for an early era more so than the four affored mention last composers *

Soeither i take wikipedia version ars vetus is synonimus whit ars antiqua or i image ars vetus is a relatively more advance antiqua or precussor to ars nova.

But the question is can some ars vetus be comfused whit ars nova look at El Sabio music rich in color for it's time is it ars vetus (ars antiqua) or pseudo ars nova?

Can a musicologist put some light in all of this, im a bit confused?


----------

